# Why does my router have three MAC addresses?



## mybest2U (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the ubiquitous Linksys WRT54G router, and when I go into its configuration settings under "Status", I can choose either "Router", "Local Network", or "Wireless." All of those sections list a MAC address that is slightly different--only the last hex digit varies:

```
Router:  	00:14:BF:D6:CD:29
Local Network:  00:14:BF:D6:CD:28
Wireless:  	 00:14:BF:D6:CD:2A
```
And to add to my confusion, if I send an ARP request to my router from my computer, via my wireless connection, it returns the MAC address for "Local Network" above, and not "Wireless."

I always thought that each hardware device, whether it be a router, wireless card, etc, has only one MAC address, which I thought is the whole point to being able to uniquely identify it. I realize the above MAC addresses are similar, but why does my router have three instead of one?

Thanks for any help or insight.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The "Router" address is the WAN and it is on a different network than the LAN (Local Network). So those two make sense and are normal for a router. I do not know why there is a separate Wireless address; the Belkin router I'm now using has a WAN MAC and a LAN/WLAN MAC address.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Here is some info from the status help section.I have the same router

MAC Address
Wireless info

This is the Router's MAC Address, as seen on your local, wireless network.

Router info
This is the Router's MAC Address, as seen by your ISP.

local net info
MAC Address


This is the Router's MAC Address, as seen on your local, Ethernet network.

Hope this helps


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds right to me... FWIW, mine seems to share the wired and wireless MAC, it's curious that the Linksys has separate LAN and wireless addresses.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yep.Seems a bit strange to me also.
Mybest.Thanks for asking the question.It's always great to learn something new about your installed hardware/software.


----------



## mybest2U (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the informative replies, guys, but I'm still a bit confused why there needs to be more than one MAC address; why would the MAC address have to be different for the LAN MAC vs. the "Router" MAC? Since my router connects to my DSL modem, my modem will see the "router" MAC I presume, whereas any computer that uses the router, via wireless or ethernet, will see either the wireless or LAN MAC address. But what would be the problem with them all being the same MAC address? I don't see how there would be any conflicts if the same MAC address was used for all cases. Seems like an unnecessary complication to me to have multiple MAC addresses, but I must still be missing something here. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the WAN is the Internet side, and that's the side the modem (internal or external) connects to. The LAN and wireless don't have to have separate MAC addresses, as evidenced by mine that has the same one. Truthfully, I don't know why one MAC address wouldn't be sufficient. Here's another router, a D-Link DIR-615, also with two MAC addresses.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know if this helps or just confuses more, but my Motorola modem has the same MAC address for the coax connection to the ISP and for the ethernet port, but a different one for the USB.


----------



## PayneInTheCox (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been having random connection issues with my SB5101 and wonder if this MAC stuff is related.

When my Surfboard goes offline, all lights will show normal operation(yet no net.) I copied and pasted all modem info into an text file for COX. Before saving the file to send from another location, I power cycled and checked all pages again for differences.

After the restart, the address page only showed the self MAC and the Learned MAC was gone. Both entries were viewed by wired connection directly to the router. The MAC that was shown as learned is not my router's, or any equipment I own(as far as I know, since I haven't checked Xbox or PS3). FYI-The online light only begins to blink after a restart, and techs on phone will not "see" modem trying to connect resulting in the dispatch of a technician.

After the most recent visit(of four) we went offline after only two hours and the same guy was sent back out. He basically did nothing but test signals. While he was outside, the net came back up. We asked him what he did and he just smiled and shook his head(was contractor btw.)

If this MAC business is not a part of the problem, I will post a more thorough explanation of my problem in appropriate area. I have read posts of very similar symptoms/problems, but without a clear or somewhat universal solution, none of the answers mention MAC.

I have the whole 1970s log entries of DHCP FAILED, SYNC Timing stuff...Good Times, Not!:down:

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like a classic ISP or modem issue. I'd stop worrying about what shows up and just tell us what the symptoms of your issue are and what you've done to diagnose and/or correct them.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

FWIW (very little! ) the Learned MAC seems to be the device connected to the modem. For me the Learned is equal to my desktop's MAC which is also my router's WAN MAC because I cloned it. So, the modem is seeing the current router MAC address, not the "native" one that is on the sticker on the bottom or back of the router.

The LEDs may tell us the problem. When you lose connection what is the state of the LEDs? Do you then power down the modem for at least 30 seconds? Then what happens with the LEDs when the modem is powered on? After a 30 second power cycle do you ever connect a computer directly to make sure that we are not dealing with a balky router?


----------



## PayneInTheCox (Aug 31, 2008)

The connection has been lost both while online surfing the web and after a long period of inactivity.

I guess I'll start with the LEDs. When the net traffic is lost (not able to load sites or ping addresses) all of the Green LEDs on the front of the modem remain lit and steady showing an operational status. I call in to report the problem and as instructed by phone tech to unplug the modem for reset signal to be sent. I wait until told to plug in. When modem restarts the Rec and Sent will intermittently light until it gives up and online will begin flashing while power send and rec are steady. During this process the support center is unable to see my modem on the network or attempting to access both before and after the reset (on four+ occasions).

On the first call, a very impressive phone support technician said that our modem has *reset/restarted more than 200+ times* in the two hours prior to my call and dispatched a repairman. The first repairman inspected the lines from wall through attic and replaced all connections.

The second repairman replaced the modem last week. It worked for three days before going out for about 14 hours. Thirty minutes before the third repairman's visit it came back up. I was on XBox while waiting and a friend sent me a message, so I think oh great. It remained up while he was here and speedtested at 13Mbs, I hadn't ever seen it over 6Mb. He thought I was retarded/or lonely. It worked until later that evening (Sun the 21st.)

The forth repairman (on Tue 9/23) told my roommate that the filter at the street junction was bad. He replaced it and the net worked for two hours. Phone dispatch got a hold of him and he came back. He replaced every inch of cable from the underground access point to to plug in the computer room. We pay for HSI only and there are no splits from the access point to the modem jack.

It went out yesterday and I sent Cox an email from school with the logs at about 4:45. It was online when I got home after class at 7 and no problems yet. I'm scared take online college tests from home due to the lack of reliability and finality of grade received.

The only component that I have not seen replaced is the modem power supply(transformer). I was not here when the second was installed and dunno if it is fresh or from the first modem. BTW-Motorola's website says the 5101 should have a 1A PS, yet the modem itself has a sticker that says .75mA (which is the rating of the power supply in my home.) Could they have changed this amperage solely keep the 5101 and 5120 models streamline?

Motorola Help FAQ Answer ID 19670
https://broadband.custhelp.com/cgi-...mNoX3RleHQ9cG93ZXIgc3VwcGx5&p_li=&p_topview=1

Here's my Logs and Status, sorry in advance for the redundancy and length

SB5101-2.6.0.0-SCM00-NOSH
Hardware Version: 1 MIB Version: II GUI Version: 1.0

Downstream
Frequency 699000000 Hz
Signal To Noise Ratio 38.6 dB
Power Level 6.8 dBmV

Upstream
Channel ID 3
Frequency 30704000 Hz
Power 38.8 dBmV

Speedtests on current modem have ranged in the last week *from 2.8Mb to 21.2Mb!!
*

2008-09-05 14:01:25 5-Warning D103.0 DHCP RENEW WARNING - Field invalid in response
2008-09-05 04:02:37 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
2008-09-05 02:01:25 5-Warning D103.0 DHCP RENEW WARNING - Field invalid in response
2008-09-04 14:01:30 6-Notice I401.0 TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
1970-01-01 00:53:51 3-Critical D003.0 DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
1970-01-01 00:53:46 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:51:28 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:51:04 6-Notice M572.0 Dhcp Init Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:51:03 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:47:47 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:47:39 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:47:39 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:47:22 6-Notice M572.0 Dhcp Init Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:47:21 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:43:59 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:43:47 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:43:47 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:43:46 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:43:45 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:43:41 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:43:40 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:43:38 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:43:38 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:43:37 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:43:36 6-Notice M572.0 Ds Pulse Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:43:35 6-Notice M572.0 Ds Lock Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:43:34 6-Notice M572.0 Dhcp Init Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:43:33 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:40:17 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:40:11 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:40:11 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:39:55 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:39:52 6-Notice M572.0 Dhcp Init Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:39:51 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:39:08 6-Notice M571.1 Ethernet link up - ready to pass packets
1970-01-01 00:38:56 6-Notice M571.4 Ethernet link dormant - not currently active
1970-01-01 00:38:47 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:36:34 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:36:33 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:36:32 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:36:10 6-Notice M572.0 Dhcp Init Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:36:09 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:32:45 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:32:21 6-Notice M572.0 Dhcp Init Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:32:20 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:30:05 6-Notice M571.1 Ethernet link up - ready to pass packets
1970-01-01 00:29:57 6-Notice M571.4 Ethernet link dormant - not currently active
1970-01-01 00:29:40 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:29:33 6-Notice M571.1 Ethernet link up - ready to pass packets
1970-01-01 00:29:29 6-Notice M571.4 Ethernet link dormant - not currently active
1970-01-01 00:29:24 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:28:58 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:28:57 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:28:55 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:28:53 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:28:53 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:28:52 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:28:51 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:28:49 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:28:48 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:28:45 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:28:44 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:28:36 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:28:36 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:28:25 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:28:24 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:28:24 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:28:14 6-Notice M572.0 Ds Pulse Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:28:13 6-Notice M572.0 Dhcp Init Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:28:12 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:24:49 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:24:49 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:24:39 3-Critical T002.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
1970-01-01 00:24:32 3-Critical T001.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
1970-01-01 00:24:31 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:24:31 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:24:20 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:24:20 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:24:10 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:24:10 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:23:59 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:23:59 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:23:49 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:23:49 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:23:38 6-Notice M572.0 Ds Pulse Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:23:37 6-Notice M572.0 Ds Lock Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:23:37 6-Notice M572.0 Dhcp Init Failed - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:23:36 3-Critical D001.0 DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1970-01-01 00:20:14 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:20:14 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:20:03 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:20:03 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:19:52 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:19:52 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:19:42 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:19:42 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:19:31 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:19:31 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout
1970-01-01 00:19:21 6-Notice M572.0 T1 No Ucd Timeout - Reinitialize MAC...
1970-01-01 00:19:21 3-Critical U001.0 No UCD's Received - Timeout


----------



## tanguay (Aug 3, 2008)

It look like you have line problems, you modem is not synchonizing to the remote signal it receive, that will cause for sure lost of service. What kind of service is it, Adsl on a regurlar phone line or Adsl on a dry loop? I would call the company that provide the line.

And about the learned MAC address, it it the MAC of the remote equipment you are communicating with, all communication between two pieces of equipment is done using the MAC address. 
Now the reason why some have two MACs and some have three may be a little obscur to but here what I think could be a reason is.
A piece of communication equipment need a MAC address on all network it want to communicate. So it probably depend the way the manufacturer developped is gear. One look at the WAN, the LAN and the WIRELESS as separate network (USB is also a network) while an other manufacture look at the WIRELESS and the LAN as one network, The reason to have only one MAC for both net.


----------



## PayneInTheCox (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the answer on my earlier MAC question Tanguay. I am thinking its the MAC of the server's port from my ISP. That is why it was lost after connection problems and does not match anything here in my home.

Cox is a Cable TV operator here in Georgia, I don't have DSL(Yet). I only subscribe to their High Speed Internet service, so video frequencies are filtered out of the line running to my home. The underground line to the house is 14AWG with a pic of a phone, and the home is regular 18AWG CATV line.

I talked with my roommate earlier, telling him that I turned to forums for help. He told me that one time when the net was running slow, he did a speedtest that came back with a 512kb download, and 3.xMb upload. So, our d/l range has actually been 512kb to 21.2Mb with the upload always being around 3.xMb (Except when they are both 0.0, lol.)

Could the problem be that the filter they are using to block video is sometimes removing data frequencies?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My SB5101 and its power supply both say 750mA (.75A).

When I get solid Receive and Send LEDs and flashing Online it means an ISP problem. Since your ISP has worked hard on this I would guess that your problem is in the modem. Surely they would have uncovered any problem in their signal or in the coax cable by now.

And given that you are on your second modem with non-constant symptoms I suspect the power supply or else the electrical supply to which it is connected. One of them is periodically outputting too little or too much voltage.

If COX's policy is to just replace the modem (and not its power supply) ask them to replace the power supply.

Connect the modem to a different electrical circuit, even if that means an extension cord snaking through a couple rooms temporarily.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm stunned they didn't replace the P/S with the new modem, that's pretty lame! In any case, that would be my next step.


----------

